# Captain John I. (Jay) McDonough



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Captain John I. (Jay) McDonough

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Volusia County Beach Patrol
Florida*
End of Watch: Wednesday, February 16, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 52
*Tour of Duty:* 13 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, February 16, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Captain Jay McDonough suffered a fatal heart attack while participating in a department training exercise. He was jogging in the area of International Speedway Boulevard and South Peninsula Drive when he collapsed.

He was transported to a local hospital where he was pronounced dead.

Captain McDonough served as a member of the Volusia County Beach Patrol for 13 years. He is survived by his wife, son, father, sister, and brother.

Agency Contact Information
Volusia County Beach Patrol
515 South Atlantic Avenue
Daytona Beach, FL 32118

Phone: (386) 239-6414

_*Please contact the Volusia County Beach Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Captain McDonough.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Captain


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Captain


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Rest in Peace Captain McDonough.


----------

